# Spring 2012 Kansas Honey Producers Assn meeting



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

March 2nd & 3rd at McPherson Best Western. Dr. Skinner is keynote presenter. Discussions for basic bee keeping concurrent with other talks for the more experienced. Banquet Friday night - Gary Ross (retired) discusses his decades' experiences as state apiarist. www.kansashoneyproduerc.org for more information, agenda & registration. The time is near!


----------

